# What is Lake in registry?



## crash_ (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey people, Today while installing a game i noticed a folder called lake in my registry lake>lake control>3.0>filters... after i ran ccleaner and tune up the folder was gone... but im still interested to know what was that... has stumbled upon this?


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

If it was legit, it was from a Dolby Lake controller on a sound board or card (or more specifically, the software/drivers for it).


----------



## crash_ (Aug 5, 2011)

cluberti said:


> If it was legit, it was from a Dolby Lake controller on a sound board or card (or more specifically, the software/drivers for it).


Thank you sir


----------

